# Looking at buying a M&P 40



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I was at the range today and looked at a M&P 40, they didn't have a .40 to rent but they had a 9mm so i shot it. I really liked the feel of the gun, I also shot a px4 .40 and I liked it also. So I was hoping that M&P owners could give me the good the bad and the ugly, on the M&P. As you can see by signature I own several guns so if the M&P compare to something I own please tell me.

Thanks


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*M&P*

You need to buy one. I carried a G23 for 4 years and once I shot a friends
M&P I was hooked. It's a great improvement over the Glocks. Let me put it another way.
S&W since 1852
or
Glock since 1982


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Buy it. I have owned a lot of guns and the M&P is my favorite.:smt023


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well i bought an M&P .40 froms Buds, waiting for it to ship. It has been a week but still has not shipped. Can't wait.:mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Let us know how you like it.


----------

